# Storage for edgebanding rolls



## Dez (Mar 28, 2007)

I recently saw an interesting idea for storing rolls of edgebanding! I have several (about 10) and I built my own storage and dispensers but this looks like an excellent idea.
Check it out here.


----------



## LeeBarker (Aug 6, 2010)

My solution-no better, just different. The white board is cleanable so I can change species names as needed.

I liked the real-life samples on the tip out rack.

My "drawers" are just 5.2 ply in slots in an MDF case. There's a slat across the back but otherwise it's just the ply.

This case fits under the edgebander.


----------



## Dez (Mar 28, 2007)

Lee,
My storage looks a lot like yours!
The major difference would be that mine have a center that the roll turns on and a "keeper on top to keep the roll in place and tidy as I dispense them. 
I can pull the individual rolls out and set them on my bench when I need to.
I like the whiteboard idea too!
I do NOT have an edgebander, I still apply all mine by hand!


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Clever DEZ clever.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------

